# Azle Texas Antique and Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet- June 19th, 6-10 PM



## 53Phantom (Jun 2, 2010)

The First Annual Azle Antique and Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet will be held on Saturday, June 19th from 6PM-10PM at the Azle Car Wash located at 200 Speer Street in Azle, Texas, about 15 miles West of Fort Worth. This event is sponsored by the Azle Rotary Club and is being held in conjuction with thier Car Show which will be held across the street. All proceeds will go to Scholarships given by the Rotary Club. There will be drink and food consessions as well. Awards will be given in 5 classes as well as best of Show. The 5 classes are: Best Antique Bicycle , Best Classic Ballooner, Best Road Bike, Best Muscle Bike, and Best BMX Bike. Best of Show will be voted on by the participants. Entries are restiicted to bikes built before 1990. Entry fee for the Bicycle show is only $15.00 per bike. Admission to the show is free. There is also a $15.00 vendors fee for the swap meet. The money raised is for a good cause so, please , come out and show your support! Feel free to contact me with any questions. Thanks! Cliff Fitch , Event Coordinator.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 5, 2010)

This Antique and Classic bike show is being held in conjuction with the 4th annual Summer Sizzlin Classic Car Show which will be held across the street from us. There will be food and drink vendors, games for the kids, and lots more. This is a great car show that generates allot of interest. It is also held by the Rotary Club with the proceeds going towards the scholarship fun. The bike show and swap meet will be at the Azle Full Service Car Wash and we have some covered awnings as well. Being located close to downtown on Main Street, I am thinking a bike cruise might be fun as well later in the evening. Come on out and lets get to know everyone that shares our passion for old 
bikes. We are only 15 minutes West of Fort Worth on hiway 199.  

Azle Antique and Classic Bicycle Show Classes
Limited to Bicycles Built Prior to 1990

A.	Antique Bicycle : Any Bicycle made before 1933

B.	Ballooner : Any Balloon-tire bicycle built between    1933- 1965  (heavy and middle-weights)

C.	Muscle Bike : Hot-rod style bicycles built during the 1960's and 1970's

D.	Road Bike : Track and Road-Racing bikes built prior to 1990 ( light-weights)

E.	BMX Bikes : BMX bicycles built during the 1970's and 1980's


ENTRY FEE IS $15.00 PER BIKE


Scores will be based on the following criteria with 100 being a Perfect Score. Each catagory is graded 1-10 with 10 being the best.

Originality _____
Cleanliness _____
Presentation____
Paint _________
Chrome _______
Decals ________
Tires _________
Wheels _______
Seat _________
Safety ________


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 19, 2010)

I would like to personally thank everyone who participated in todays bicycle show and swap meet. I had a great time and saw some amazing bikes! Considering it was our first show, I thought it went well and all of the money that was raised went to a great cause.  I am really anxious for next years show since I have more time to plan for it . I am sure it will be even bigger and better.  I look forward to seeing everyone in October! Sincerely, Cliff Fitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Cliff,
   It would be cool if you could post a few pics of the show and maybe the winners in each category. v/r Shawn


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a list of the winners at this years bike show:
Best BMX -Bill Heidelberg -JMC "Shadow"
Best Muscle Bike - Jim McSweeney -Schwinn "Pea Picker"
Best Ballooner - Steve Deason -Western Flyer "Super"
Best of Show -Bill Heidelberg -JMC "Shadow"

We had no entries for Best Road Bike or Pre-1033 Antique.
I forgot my camera so, I dont have any pictures.
Thanks, Cliff


----------

